# SSD Force Serie F60 60GB defekt



## TactX (13. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem, meine SSD hat gestern von jetzt auf gleich den dienst quittiert, bzw. den Rechner am Freitag runtergefahren, das ganze Wochenende unterwegs gewesen, gestern startet der Rechner nicht mehr.
Schon der Bios-Durchlauf dauerte sehr lange und die SSD wird nicht mehr erkannt. SSD an andere Port angeschlossen, das gleiche Problem, ohne SSD läuft alles bestens.
Jetzt das Problem, ich habe die Platte schon einige Zeit im Einsatz, erst mit Win 7 und jetzt mit Win 8, leider weiß ich nicht, wie alt die Platte genau ist und die Kaufunterlagen hat meine Exfreundin quasi noch während meines Auszugs entsorgt.
Könnt Ihr feststellen, ob die Platte noch Garantie hat?
Die Teilenummer ist: CSSD-F60GB2-A; Die Seriennummer müsste dann die sein: 11106512340004620064 oder 47-000020 rev. AA
Erst schon mal vielen Dank, für den Support hier im Forum.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

TactX


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (13. Februar 2013)

Möglichkeit 1: Frag beim Hersteller nach!
Möglichkeit 2: Kauf dir einfach eine neue! Aber dann eine gute u. nicht so ein billig Müll! 
corsair SSD sind bekannt für Ihr kurzes Leben... Hab eigene Erfahrungen sammeln dürfen! 

Egal hilft dir nicht weiter.
Du brauchst auf jeden Fall Unterlagen! Egal von wo! z.B. Ein Kontoauszug (wenn es eine Kartenzahlung war) würde auch reichen! 
Sprich zumindest den Hersteller an! 

LG EDDIE


----------

